# Days off gone wrong



## sig

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04735_zpsb47e04ba.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04733_zps0aadd184.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal

New tank  ?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## sig

kamal said:


> New tank  ?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


went to the Miracles with the friend to get him a tank and can not refuse the offer for my self

48x20x20 with external overflow with eurobrace. I know it is to small 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Good size Greg. I think this a perfect size for your living room


----------



## kamal

That's a really nice sized tank  now you can stop complaining it's too small...........for a couple of months until it is too small lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Good size Greg. I think this a perfect size for your living room


The best size is the size, which we do not have 

I think the 80-120G are best sizes from the maintenance point of view and what you can keep there

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bayinaung

wow you built that fast! lol

let's see who builds the new setup faster.. you or Taipan.


----------



## rburns24

External overflow is nice. Leaves the tank nice and clear, with more room.


----------



## kamal

The external overflow is definitely the best choice as said above leaves the tank looking super clean


----------



## Taipan

*Road Trip to Orangeville......*

Build it and they will come.....

Many thanks to the hospitality that was extended to me and Greg by the Team at Miracles this morning. It was nice catching up and seeing the changes in the warehouse. It was awesome seeing the size and scope of some of the custom builds. Now.....to move it into your house  Road Trip back home.

Enjoy your new "toy" Greg.  The NEW Build and adventure begins.....


----------



## Jiinx

Congratulations on your new baby, Greg!


----------



## Flexin5

wow love the tank sig! i always like the dimentions of your tanks.


----------



## sig

you guys should see what custom made thanks they make there. 300, 500g in any shape.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

One more to the list Greg.....insanity?....addiction? hobby lol


----------



## Taipan

We were counting the number of aquariums he's had in the past 3 or 4 years. We lost track at 7......seriously.

Every single upgrade/downgrade he moved onto......he's sold to a deserving hobbyist - at a loss.

I'm leaning towards insanity.


----------



## kamal

only insane due to each tank not being bigger than the last

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan

sig said:


> you guys should see what custom made tanks they make there. 300, 500g in any shape.


Teaser pics enclosed.....


----------



## altcharacter

I bought my 20g setup from Greg and we had years of fun and enjoyment With it.


----------



## deeznutz

So exciting to see this post. They're putting my tank together sometime this week!


----------



## sig

tank filled with water and finally decided how to run drain/return using existing hole in the 10" concrete.

The tank come with three 1.5" holes, but there is not enough distance between holes to use 1.5" T and 90s fittings, even when I cut them. Started to think running two 1" lines to the basement, but hole that I have now will not accept two drain lines and 3/4 return.
Was thinking to use one bulkhead for return, but it also problem, because I will not be able to remove acrylic sheet for the cleaning, since return will sit on top of it.
To extend the hole in 10" concrete is out of question, despite I have all tools. It will just accept 1.5" drain and 3/4 return.
Final decision is go with 1.5" durso to the basement and two 1.5" emergency drains  will go to the empty tank in the stand.

of course, I will shorten durso pipe in the picture 

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04736_zpsaeb2aef2.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04738_zps618e58f0.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04739_zpsde62725f.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal

How exciting  so the issue with the plumbing is based on the hole in the concrete? 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## sig

kamal said:


> How exciting  so the issue with the plumbing is based on the hole in the concrete?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Yes. the hole was made 3 years ago just to accept 1.5 drain and 3/4 return pipes

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Very Cool... The dimension is pretty sweet!


----------



## fesso clown

Looks like that was originally meant for a Bean animal drain system and the returns were meant to come over the rim?


----------



## george

Looking good Greg. Looking forward to see how you decide to rockscape it..


----------



## fesso clown

I would do a Herbie and use the middle as the return. If you use locline you will be able to move it out of the way to clean.


----------



## sig

fesso clown said:


> I would do a Herbie and use the middle as the return. If you use locline you will be able to move it out of the way to clean.


I already ordered the pump and there is a chance that it will be not enough to pump enough to the 15' with the several angles, with 1.5" drain completely opened. I do not want to reduce the size. Otherwise, I could go with just 1" drain.
I can reorder more powerful pump, but the next in line will eat another 200W 24/7.

Also installed lockline first and could not move of the way. It's OK. Miracles did not know that I will run line to the basement. My fault
I survived with Durso 3 years and I think it will work now

thank you Jeff

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

george said:


> Looking good Greg. Looking forward to see how you decide to rockscape it..


Landscaping is always problem for me, because I never attach/drill rocks to each other. It allows me always to take any rock out and deal with apthasia, etc or re scape to accept more corals

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bayinaung

Hey sig, did you order that tank or buy it off the shelf? how much did it run you if I may ask?


----------



## sig

Bayinaung said:


> Hey sig, did you order that tank or buy it off the shelf? how much did it run you if I may ask?


1) "Hey" is for horses and I am not your buddy. Have some respect for people you do not know.

2) When you refer to people by name or ID in this case, it should start from upper-case letter. In my case it is a Sig.

2) very often they have abounded tanks and this is one of them with additional labor involved.

3) you may ask, but you will never get the answer.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal

if your interested in a similar tank contact miracles.......Sig what return pump did you go for?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## sig

kamal said:


> if your interested in a similar tank contact miracles.......Sig what return pump did you go for?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


I am going with Panworld 150. I had 150 before and it was enough on the 120G tank, but on the 150G tank it was barely keeping flow and I got 200. I always used bypass on both pumps to run excessive water back to the sump. My first 150 was running 8 months non stop ( exclude power failure), before I cleaned it.
These pumps are very good for the basement >>> living room applications, but noisy like hell. Even today, I would prefer to go with more powerful 200, but it consumes 100W more than 150

http://www.marinedepot.com/pumps_pan_world_magnetic_px_ps-ap.html

I do not know reason Blue Line pumps which are almost identical cost much more

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/pumps-c-1_267_383.html?page=2&sort=2a

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bayinaung

sig said:


> 1) "Hey" is for horses and I am not your buddy. Have some respect for people you do not know.
> 
> 2) When you refer to people by name or ID in this case, it should start from upper-case letter. In my case it is a Sig.
> 
> 2) very often they have abounded tanks and this is one of them with additional labor involved.
> 
> 3) you may ask, but you will never get the answer.


LOL you're just rude. forget it dude.


----------



## deeznutz

Bayinaung said:


> LOL you're just rude. forget it dude.


----------



## altcharacter

Please respect the OP and keep the thread on track. If the OP doesn't want to answer your questions that is his choice to do so.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Never understood the difference either with the pricing on these two pumps then I came to the conclusion.... the label.

In my opinion there should be only one reason why a pump should be price differently and that is where it is manufactured. A good example of this is Iwaki pumps. There are 2 different models for each line, Japanese and American. The American pump was more expensive and put out slightly better head pressure.



sig said:


> I am going with Panworld 150. I had 150 before and it was enough on the 120G tank, but on the 150G tank it was barely keeping flow and I got 200. I always used bypass on both pumps to run excessive water back to the sump. My first 150 was running 8 months non stop ( exclude power failure), before I cleaned it.
> These pumps are very good for the basement >>> living room applications, but noisy like hell. Even today, I would prefer to go with more powerful 200, but it consumes 100W more than 150
> 
> http://www.marinedepot.com/pumps_pan_world_magnetic_px_ps-ap.html
> 
> I do not know reason Blue Line pumps which are almost identical cost much more
> 
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/pumps-c-1_267_383.html?page=2&sort=2a


----------



## Flexin5

can't wait to see this thing stocked. are you going to keep the hydra on this tank?


----------



## sig

2 Hydras are going on the top for now. Made ugly sump using 17" cuts in the bigger space with some acrylics inserts. The main point that it will work as It should for my purposes. Previous one was much uglier, but did a job perfectly for the 3 years.

On the return and drain lines will use long 90 electrical conduit PVC piping.

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04742_zps764f2255.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04744_zpsa0bdd43a.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Is it filled yet?


----------



## Taipan

I think.....this aquarium display would make a great home for a Sargassum Trigger.  I will find one for you.


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Is it filled yet?


tank is full with the water (leak check). I will not able to start the tank, until I will get the pump 

Everything is ready, but without pump I can not complete return line

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Taipan said:


> I think.....this aquarium display would make a great home for a Sargassum Trigger.  I will find one for you.


".. It will rearrange the landscaping and rocks as it wanders in and out of the caves. *It vocalizes using a "grunting" sound.*" 

I do not think the wife will be happy

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

They are not that bad. 



sig said:


> ".. It will rearrange the landscaping and rocks as it wanders in and out of the caves. *It vocalizes using a "grunting" sound.*"
> 
> I do not think the wife will be happy


----------



## Taipan

sig said:


> ".. It will rearrange the landscaping and rocks as it wanders in and out of the caves. *It vocalizes using a "grunting" sound.*"  I do not think the wife will be happy


Every fish is different. The ones I've had - have been model citizens. Sargassums and Bluethroats are fairly shy and docile. Of course....your previous Flame Angel seemed to like clams. *sighs*

Secondly.....Your wife is used to your grunting as you work with each aquarium and she still appreciates you. 

- I'm a bastard. Sorry.

Ok....back on topic.


----------



## Flexin5




----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Most triggers do enjoy clams. My clown trigger and huma trigger did not touch it for months. I forgot to feed them for a few days... guess what they ate


----------



## deeznutz

Sargassum's are by far my most favourite fish. Too bad mine when couch surfing


----------



## deeznutz

Taipan said:


> I think.....this aquarium display would make a great home for a Sargassum Trigger.  I will find one for you.


Let me know when you find one Taipan!

-dan


----------



## Taipan

You're on the "list". I think there are some coming soon (approx. a month's time or less). Back on track.....e-mail or PM me if other's are interested. Let's keep this section for Sig's build. .


----------



## sig

Finally painted back of the tank and finished drain. Will go with durso line running to the basement and 2 emergency lines will go to the 40G located under the tank. I know that is waste of the possibility to have completely silent system, but that how it will be.
based on the sump design, emergency lines will be never able to drain more than 30G.
Installed 4G container for the gravity Top Off system. Completed station: sump, 20G rodi water and 10G mixed (not in the picture yet) always available
Pump should arrive tomorrow. That is the only thing that keeping me from completion

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04745_zpsd4b21dbb.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04746_zpscee93682.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04747_zpsf2565efa.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04748_zpse996133a.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04749_zps0bf168d7.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04750_zps375b11fd.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5

damn you work fast sig..lol good stuff!


----------



## Faith04

Beautiful setup, great size of tank! Well done, can't wait to see the final product up and running!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeznutz

Sig, what kind of head you have with your sump in that location?
Did you have look at those new dc pumps? If so, why have you decided to go with what you ordered?

thanks

-dan


----------



## sig

deeznutz said:


> Sig, what kind of head you have with your sump in that location?
> Did you have look at those new dc pumps? If so, why have you decided to go with what you ordered?
> 
> thanks
> 
> -dan


I have approximately 15' high + 3' horizontal. This pump Panworld/ Blue Line were recommended by WTAC (Wilson), when I had no clue what I am doing.
I was using Panworlds for 3 years and I never had a mechanical problem. 
The have 2 problems: noise and wattage consumption. 
I had to build wall/room in the basement for insulation purposes.
for 120G +50 sump I used 150SP with 1100GPH and it was more than enough. This pump was working 8 months non stop and I was even getting excessive flow back to the sump. As pump become dirty the excessive flow become to none and I cleaned the pump. I uprated tank to 150G and the 150PS pump, became barely enough with almost no excessive flow. I got 200PS with 1790 GPH. This was a beast, but it started to suck 290W instead 190W of 150PS

I looked DC pumps but none of them has characteristics as the pressure rated pumps.

http://www.marinedepot.com/pumps_pan_world_magnetic_px_ps-ap.html

you got PM with invitation

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## deeznutz

Thanks Sig, my last basement set up I had about 11-12' of head and I was running the Blueline hd 55. Which worked great, I had the hd 70 originally, but like you said it was excessive and 290 watts was hard to swallow.

I'm interested to see what your exact gph with the 150sp at your head is. My new setup will be pretty close in height.

Would you mind seeing how long it takes to fill up a gallon jug etc for my curiosity?

I'm really torn between the reliable pressure rated ac pumps and somewhat 
un-reliable(unproven) dc pumps.

thanks

-dan


----------



## sig

*Canada Post*

Pump should arrive yesterday, but it did not happen. As result not much progress. 

Replaced old tank by a new at the same location. Connected drain and and return. Made hungers from the electrical metal pipes. Total cost around $25 + $15 to rent the bending tool if you do not have a electrician as a friend. Tank already has salt water, seeded( for a week) sand and rocks inside. At the moment the pump arrive, will move all stuff from the small tank.
Also, got acrylic rod and made a skeleton for the filter suck to cover intake of the pump. I use this method for the last 3 years and you would not believe how much debris it catches.
Here i9s the link how to make hungers:
http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2009-04/diy/

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04756_zps9a91a06e.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04751_zps375fb863.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04753_zps205e27aa.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04754_zps8026ae08.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac

The better DC pumps that will give you the head pressure start in the $900 range and will still use at least 240w @full speed. The difference other than price is sound...they are that quiet but a slight hum @full power. Unfortunately there aren't any "local"/Canadian distributors that can offer support/product/demos and easier to order directly from EU.


----------



## 50seven

Congrats Sig and Taipan! 2 great builds in one epic thread 

I think Sig clearly is in the lead...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taipan

lol.....Ahahahahhaha......I will 100% guarantee he wins. Period. Namaste. Mine.....is a Snuffleupagus so far. So complicated.....NONE of which are the builder's issue. All mine. I will elaborate later.....much later in a separate build thread. *sighs*


----------



## fury165

At it again Sig???   the tank looks great, looking forward to your updates.


----------



## sig

Thank you guy. looks like for me the proceed to build is more interesting than enjoy the tanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jaysan

This is turning out to be a nice build! Cant expect anything less though 
Cant wait to see it all up and running!


----------



## duckhams

Nice looking tank Greg. It seems vaguely familiar. . . . I do love a good build thread! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## fesso clown

Looking good Greg! I am very jealous of that tank's dimensions, ya same as Duckhams! 

I agree, setting up a tank is more fun than having one.... it's a different kind of fun anyway. 

Is the sump under the tank temporary?


----------



## Taipan

*He needs to be kept busy......*



sig said:


> Thank you guy. looks like for me the proceed to build is more interesting than enjoy the tanks


This afternoon's conversation went something like this:

Red: "Good Afternoon Sir, How are you? What's up?"

Sig: "RED - FFffff....FFFffff....Ffff! What are you doing right now now?"

Red: "Uhm....Hi Greg. I'm fine; thanks for asking."

Sig: "Ffff....you would not believe. I was installing the pump that arrived today for my sump.....and I cracked the sump. It was my fault."

Red: "Roadtrip?"

Sig: "Yes. I am on the road driving to your house now. I am my way to pick you up. I just bought a 75 GALLON Tank from Big Al's. Do you know who can drill my tank now? I can do it myself but I prefer not to. I'm not happy now."

Red: "Uhm....ok. John (NAFB) will drill it."

Sig: "Is he there? Can he do it now?"

Red: "Doesn't matter. If John's not there; one of his sons will do it. If they aren't there....I will do it."

Long story short....his build continues. Uninterrupted. Nothing stops him. Pictures to follow.


----------



## kamal

Sorry to hear about the cracked sump that sucks. Glad to know your just rolling with the punches so to speak

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## sig

kamal said:


> Sorry to hear about the cracked sump that sucks. Glad to know your just rolling with the punches so to speak
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Thanks Kamal.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

That looks awesome Greg Im sorry I was not there to help you with your issues I saw your miscall and now I see why u were calling for.
Anyways seems you passed that and getting ready to put the sharks in the water...Do you need some GSP?
In case no one knows this is going to be a GSP dominated tank


----------



## Jiinx

Oh, how stressful! It's so nice you have such good friends to help you out. Hope your sump and tank build resumes soon!

sarah


----------



## deeznutz

No worries Sig, I too have suffered from crack tank syndrome. Hope to see some updates soon. I can just image you working on the sump while I type this.  You're a fishaholic for sure


----------



## notclear

That's awful Greg! I am also always afraid of this crack thing as the sump glass are usually very thin when compared with the DT.


----------



## sig

story told by Taipan missed several FfFfFfF 

Thank you all for support and good words. Really need it now

Nobody to blame - just my self. Never adjust level of the external pump, when it connected to the tank. Despite I have "flexible" piece to reduce vibrations, pump move half inch down was enough. I knew it could happen, but was did not want to loose time and do it properly. Was lucky enough the water did not leak seriously
Now, I lost one day, but fishes and corals already in the new tank filled just 3/4 with water.
Anyway, big thanks to Red for the help and now I resiliconed baffles and redone drain and return due to the tank size changes. As always one fitting is missing . Will finish tomorrow.

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04771_zps150b41fe.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04772_zps4fa5815f.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Back on track and ready to go.

Sucks that the sump broke!!! If you need any help give me a call.


----------



## Flexin5

ah crappy deal sig but what can you do, sH&% happens. good to see that you got it going so fast tho damn!


----------



## rickcasa

50seven said:


> Congrats Sig and Taipan! 2 great builds in one epic thread


Wow, I've been gone 10 days and 2 builds from the VIPs is well under way. Got lots of catching up to do.

These will be great!!


----------



## sig

finally complete set up is running smoothly. Tank is life for almost 3 days and all fishes and corals are in perfect shape.
I went from 25g to 130G total with just 20g of old water and around 1/5 of the old sand = new added.
Transfer was completed in a hour.

60g of water and new "seeded" sand and ~ 40lbs of dry rock were added to the tank>> fishes and corals moved from the old tank to the new >>> fast rinse of the old sand in the RODI >>> put in the new tank and that is it.... Today started the sump and another 50G of the new water went in the play..

As you can see in the picture getting hell of the bubbles in the first chamber. Even water has different color, but second chamber is clean and perfect. Will add skimmer tomorrow.

Tried today and I can easy to drain 10G water (usual weekly) WC, witouth stopping the pump or reducing water level in the DT.

I am not capable to take any reasonable picture especially under LED. Decided to post just as a prove... 

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04775_zps25c111f3.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04774_zps30f602b2.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67

It's good to hear this new tank is back on track now. I'm envious of anyone who has a bigger tank than mine.. well, not just them. 

Do you have a skimmer yet? I don't see it in the sump.


----------



## sig

skimmer will be there as tomorrow. Invitation still valid 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## deeznutz

That's the fastest tank build on earth lol. I'm glad you got it running smoothly now.

Now with that pump you are getting approx 625gph to the display with the bypass valve closed correct? Or is that with the bypass valve open?

We need more pics

-dan


----------



## J_T

deeznutz said:


> That's the fastest tank build on earth lol. I'm glad you got it running smoothly now.
> 
> Now with that pump you are getting approx 625gph to the display with the bypass valve closed correct? Or is that with the bypass valve open?
> 
> We need more pics
> 
> -dan


For how many tanks he has owned... He should be good at setting up, and tearing down!

Tank looks good Sig. Can't wait for stuff to get overgrown  My tank can use some new frags


----------



## sig

Here is the picture after water cleaned up and no LED 

I do have emergency drains. Sump is in the basement, but emergency lines are going to the tank under D. It is a 40G tank and by my estimates, volume of the water to be drained in case of the emergency, can not be more than 20 -25G

Currently, the bypass valve is closed almost 90%

to prevent future questions - stand will be covered and there will be additional rocks added to the landscape.

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04781_zps8d1d5264.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal

Woohoo.....

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

I have to come and see it in person looking great Greg


----------



## sig

*Ready for stock*

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04790_zps9144efdb.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal

And then there was light 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## 4pokguy

looks great!!! How did you cycle it so fast? it's been 11 days since your first post.


----------



## explor3r

4pokguy said:


> looks great!!! How did you cycle it so fast? it's been 11 days since your first post.


It is a Russian secret if he tells you he has to kill you


----------



## fesso clown

Actually he already gave away how he did it:



4pokguy said:


> looks great!!! How did you cycle it so fast? it's been 11 days since your first post.





sig said:


> finally complete set up is running smoothly. Tank is life for almost 3 days and all fishes and corals are in perfect shape.
> I went from 25g to 130G total with just 20g of old water and around 1/5 of the old sand = new added.
> Transfer was completed in a hour.
> 
> 60g of water and new "seeded" sand and ~ 40lbs of dry rock were added to the tank>> fishes and corals moved from the old tank to the new >>> fast rinse of the old sand in the RODI >>> put in the new tank and that is it.... Today started the sump and another 50G of the new water went in the play..


----------



## conix67

Right, all the stuff from an older established tank, just adding new water does not require cycling.

Looking good!! I need to see it now.


----------



## TankCla

Tagging along. Beautiful tank and good things to learn from here.

Good luck mate!


----------



## PaulF757

Very nice tank, you move quick, makes me look so slow.


----------



## rburns24

When it comes to switching tanks, quickly and correctly, you can't beat Greg.

--


----------



## explor3r

I would love to come and see this tank but I wonder if my friend is away or if his phone is dead or maybe he is mad at me


----------



## kamal

explor3r said:


> I would love to come and see this tank but I wonder if my friend is away or if his phone is dead or maybe he is mad at me


Saw the tank earlier this week  its a thing of beauty....and the sump setup is so clean  It is just in need of some serious stocking


----------



## sig

*Two weeks Anniversary*

everything runs smoothly. Got small amount of diatom as always in the beginning, but WC and snails fixing it.
Got all fishes, but to get all corals will take a time...

The most important task to figure out which corals to get for these LEDs. For now is nothing death yet, even SPS doing well.

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04815_zps64e9ac91.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04824_zps2416a3b2.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04826_zps1dcf6aa5.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04817_zpsa1225bc7.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Marz

Looks awesome!


----------



## kamal

Love it

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulF757

Very nice.....


----------



## altcharacter

Glad you are happy!


----------



## liz

Wow looks awesome - great job! Love the aquascaping too.


----------



## sig

Thank you guys.

Kamal, Paul time to see your tanks 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67

Looks pretty good as is, I don't think you need to add more corals. Good job!


----------



## sig

I can not wait until something will grow under LED 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jiinx

It sounds like you're so much more content, Greg  The colours on the fish look really nice. 

sarah


----------



## Taipan

I'll bet ANYone $10 bucks that his level of content drops within the next 2 weeks.....or less. 

For those interested.....contact him now to get on the waiting list for this build.  

I'm joking.....or am I? .......


----------



## Jiinx

lol. 

I'll happily be on your 'list', Greg


----------



## sig

This is a final tank. I signed agreement with the wife  and Taipan will be banned soon from the house for these extremist's views. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Final tank in that spot in the house or final tank of that size. Questions questions.... 

Either way, that is a great size tank and the project is coming along really nicely.


----------



## matti2uude

Let me know when you're ready to sell this tank. I'll be there right away to pick it up.


----------



## sig

*Three weeks Anniversary*

All corals and fishes doing perfect except brain coral. It shrinked in a few days.
I do not know reason, but during almost 4 years none of the brains, acans, lobos survived in my tank. But hammers, torches are always perfect.

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04836_zpsdff3f2a7.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04839_zpsa4a269d2.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04842_zpsa00dbd0d.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5

damn sig look how black those blue led's are making your clowns look! oh wait..


----------



## sig

Flexin5 said:


> damn sig look how black those blue led's are making your clowns look! oh wait..


I have just 27% white 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## clearnet

What an interesting thread. Definitely days off gone super and found treasure!

Mr. Sig, Do you think Miracle would be open to just calling and ask if they have unwanted or not picked up tanks? I dont mind making the drive up there, but dont want to show up unwelcomed..


----------



## sig

clearnet said:


> What an interesting thread. Definitely days off gone super and found treasure!
> 
> Mr. Sig, Do you think Miracle would be open to just calling and ask if they have unwanted or not picked up tanks? I dont mind making the drive up there, but dont want to show up unwelcomed..


sure you can call, but your call will be picked up at the office. They do have a list, but... and you are always welcome there when you bring money..

call and ask for Kim (women). She will pint you in the right direction. Do not leave voice message.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67

So, is it about time to correct the title of this thread? Or you can't change the name and stuck? I don't see any reason you'd call this "gone wrong"... 

Anyway, how are the corals responding to the LED lights?


----------



## sig

conix67 said:


> So, is it about time to correct the title of this thread? Or you can't change the name and stuck? I don't see any reason you'd call this "gone wrong"...
> 
> Anyway, how are the corals responding to the LED lights?


. Do not know how they respond, but since nothing (SPS) is death I assume they are OK.
I added to LPS to the shadow area and they are OK for now. Zoas are not counted as a real corals.
slowly adjusting myself to the LED. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

Beauty.

When my sand settles come on over buddy.



sig said:


> All corals and fishes doing perfect except brain coral. It shrinked in a few days.
> I do not know reason, but during almost 4 years none of the brains, acans, lobos survived in my tank. But hammers, torches are always perfect.
> 
> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04836_zpsdff3f2a7.jpg.html]
> 
> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04839_zpsa4a269d2.jpg.html]
> 
> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04842_zpsa00dbd0d.jpg.html]


----------



## sig

Thanks Paul. unfortunately an not take normal pictures

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## lloydj

Tank looks way better in person


----------



## clearnet

sig said:


> sure you can call, but your call will be picked up at the office. They do have a list, but... and you are always welcome there when you bring money..
> 
> call and ask for Kim (women). She will pint you in the right direction. Do not leave voice message.


Ok. Thank Sig. I will put on an extra thick layer of skin and call to beg for a good tank deal!


----------



## sig

*1 month anniversary*

1 month anniversary

got new phone and decided to try it. Not the best, but...

first image is under running light (30% white and 70 blue)
the second with whites at 0%

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20140422_190558_1_zpsce26fa9b.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20140422_190805_zps65e0acc1.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20140422_190818_zps0914e6c1.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kooka

Which phone did you get? Pictures are a little off-color, I have the same problem on my Nexus 5.


----------



## sig

Kooka said:


> Which phone did you get? Pictures are a little off-color, I have the same problem on my Nexus 5.


galaxy S4. This is a first day that i am using this phone. Noting is better than my old Motorola razor. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams

Things look like they're coming together Greg! How do you like the dimensions now that you have stuff in it?


----------



## sig

duckhams said:


> Things look like they're coming together Greg! How do you like the dimensions now that you have stuff in it?


Dimensions are OK, but not perfect. 24 deep would be nicer. I also miscalculated high of the stand and as result should use stepladder.
and looks like I am getting OK with Hydra. Send me PM when you are in the area and visit

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams

sig said:


> Dimensions are OK, but not perfect. 24 deep would be nicer. I also miscalculated high of the stand and as result should use stepladder.
> and looks like I am getting OK with Hydra. Send me PM when you are in the area and visit


Thanks man! Will do!


----------



## sig

*5 weeks anniversary*

5 weeks old Mixed reef is doing well. All types of the corals added survived and even grow

but it is so small 

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20140502_210814_3_zps2739d4e7.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Very nice Greg, I have to come over one day and see the new tank. Looks very healthy


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Very nice Greg, I have to come over one day and see the new tank. Looks very healthy


Thanks Dave. 
As you can see all my tanks are healthy and not because I am smart or very experinced, but just another $5 monthly (GFO and Carbon) do the job 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24

sig said:


> Thanks Dave.
> As you can see all my tanks are healthy and not because I am smart or very experinced, but just another $5 monthly (GFO and Carbon) do the job


-

And consistent water changes.

-


----------



## sig

rburns24 said:


> -
> 
> And consistent water changes.
> 
> -


that is for sure. 10G weekly on the total of 140G in the system 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jiinx

Greg, I have a newbie question. In your experience, has removing the phosphates affected your corals at all in a negative way?


----------



## sig

Jiinx said:


> Greg, I have a newbie question. In your experience, has removing the phosphates affected your corals at all in a negative way?


Stony corals can have trouble with high phosphate levels.

"The excess phosphate inhibits the precipitation of calcium carbonate. It takes the place of a calcium ion on a forming calcium carbonate crystal. Corals both stonies( for their skeletal mass) and softies( for their sclerites which are like bone chips inside their tissues allowing them to remain upright) as well as other oraganisms such as coraline algae need to precipitate calcium carbonate to survive."

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-09/rhf/index.php

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

She's a beauty Greg, Nice job. If you want to play with a larger tank you can use mine. 



sig said:


> 5 weeks old Mixed reef is doing well. All types of the corals added survived and even grow
> 
> but it is so small
> 
> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20140502_210814_3_zps2739d4e7.jpg.html]


----------



## rickcasa

So nice. I can't believe how fast ALL your tanks looks so good so quickly. Another reef well done sir!


----------



## sig

PaulF757 said:


> She's a beauty Greg, Nice job. If you want to play with a larger tank you can use mine.


good one  and remember - it is always easier to prevent algae that to deal with it later

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

rickcasa said:


> So nice. I can't believe how fast ALL your tanks looks so good so quickly. Another reef well done sir!


Thank you . Why I see - "180g Build In-Progress" will you ever finish the tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

